# Just call me Mrs Softhearted



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Someone tied this puppy to a basket, and left it.
There was no chance they were coming back, as they left his shot records too.
Oh well, he seems happy now.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So is this a permanent adoption? He looks so cute... relaxed and loving. How could anybody just leave him like that?! I'm sure I couldn't turn my back and walk away either. More photos when available, please.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's getting a bath, and all spiffy. Then spending the weekend with one of my daughters. Keep your fingers crossed that its a good match.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

He's a cutie - what kind of pup do you think he is? I can't see his face but does he have some catahoula in him?

I'm a softie too - have you ever seen my unwanted puppies named Cash and Penny??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Definitely has a lot of Catahoula in him. He has green eyes, but one has a splash of blue to it. Still has his puppy teeth, so under 6 months old. 
Was picking at my daughter, asking her if his name was going to be K Roger? She didn't get it until I said Kroger. Because we found him in Krogers parking lot. Pulling the basket around, that someone tied him to.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So glad that you took him home! I like the name suggestion - "Lucky" is another idea...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sister has a dog named Lucky. 
It was a tiny pup, starving and covered in mange when they found her. BIL said the pup was lucky my sister came across her, and the name just stuck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Better picture of the little guy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He looks just crazy enough to fit in with a pack of vizslas. If your daughter is anything like you, I have a feeling he's already found his home.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

He will be a blessing to your home. I want to mad at the people who left him but in these times, doubtless they were desperate. 

Hopefully from afar, they saw your rescue.

What temperament does the puppy have?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Like to have them settle in for a week or so, and see true temperament. So far he is sweet, but shows a big lack of socialization. 
He developed a pretty big limp on Sunday. Best guess is its right hip. He will be getting a full check up at the vets this afternoon. Keeping our fingers crossed it's a strain, and not a bigger problem.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Poor guy  Hope you are able to find him a home whether that be with you or with another family. Really hope his hip isn't a more serious issue


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think my daughter has taken a liken to him. His new name is Maverick.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

I love the shot of the crazy eyes! If he were red he'd look just like a V. What a cutie, I hope he fits in!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Uh oh - he has a name, sounds official!! It's a good name too!! Hope everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vet couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary, and the limp has slightly improved. Going to give it a little time


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TR - I love this post and thank you for saving that sweet pup!! I have had two fosters that were Cat mixes. They are great dogs, and I know your familiar with them. 

Sadly, we get a lot of pups into rescue who were dumped due to injury. I assume the family panics as in many cases, they can barely afford the dog as it is. If the vet couldn't find something, then hopefully it's something a little rest and love will cure. It was nice of them to leave his shot records at least! This boy has hit the jackpot with you and your daughter. Please keep us updated


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Me and Maverick are spending the day together. Thought we could work on giving a little more to the leash, and some bite inhibition. Was working out great on hands, but he also likes feet. Yelped when he went after my foot. It surprised him, and he stopped. It also brought June to save me. 
A picture of him chewing, and one after the yelp. Sorry no picture of June saving me.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - it looks like he was gently trying to bite your toes off - you have 5 on one foot, couldn't he just have a couple??


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a couple of Maverick. 
A video of him picking flowers. 
https://youtu.be/zPV36pxjkDg

And he can be quite the counter surfer, if dinner is running late.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

He's so cute and I love that little belly - seems like he's pretty happy in his new home!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He was a little thin when we found him, but he's become a chow hound. Their both happy, as he makes my daughter smile. He's got it made, big house, 2 acre fenced in yard, and the center of attention. 
The limp hasn't completely gone away, and shows more after playing. He's on meds for it, but it may be a bigger problem. If it doesn't improve, his hips will be xrayed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bless You!!

I once read a poem/story somewhere, I can't find it... where the rainbow dog says a prayer ... that the stray, lost, forgotten dog will find a place
The place that she had, and loved. 

Amen


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's bittersweet seeing Taylor with Maverick. 
He needed a loving home, and she needed a dog to love. 
It can be hard at times, hearing her use the voice that was reserved for Lucy. But it's for the best that they have each other.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Maverick now weights 60 lbs. Guessing he's around 8 to 9 months old. He's gonna be a big boy. I've nick named him growly boy, as he's not a fan of everyone he meets. He likes everyone in the family but selective when meeting others. He definitely doesn't like the vet, so I helped my daughter take him to yesterday's visit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Spent the day with one of my favorite boys, Maverick. 
I swear he's bigger every time I see him.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Little Maverick now weights 60 lbs. Guessing he's around 8 to 9 months old. He's gonna be a big boy. I've nick named him growly boy, as he's not a fan of everyone he meets. He likes everyone in the family but selective when meeting others. He definitely doesn't like the vet, so I helped my daughter take him to yesterday's visit.


Aside from the Vet, I'd say that Maverick is operating from the adage: " Trust is EARNED, Not BESTOWED". It's dogs like him that would be villains fear, bless his brave heart.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems like I'm just the bearer of bad news lately. 
Mavs limp has come and gone 3 times with medication. Due to it reoccurring, he's going to see a specialist for evaluation on Monday afternoon. 
Wish this silly boy well, because even doing group classes he's not a fan of strangers.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I just hope for a sure diagnosis and a full recovery.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's them being able to diagnose it easily that I'm worried about. Strains, growing pains are harder to diagnose, but problems with bone structure are easy to find.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

It may not be an easy diagnosis, but perhaps if done by an expert and problems are managed until an accurate assessment can be done. I hope for the best.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have a answer to Mavericks limp. His knees are loose, and that causes them to slide out of place. It's both knees, but one is worse than the other. 
He will be scheduled for surgery, and might be as early as Thursday.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wishing Maverick all the best for a successful and speedy recovery Deb.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you 
He's a good candidate for arthroscopic surgery. 
Down time would be 2 weeks, instead of 2 months. 
So I'm hoping it goes that way, but it's ultimately up to the surgeon. 
And what he feels will have the best outcome. 
If during in surgery he sees that arthroscopic is not going to correct it, it's the old cut the bone, and block and tackle approach will be used. Then they probably won't be able to do both knees at the same time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mavericks impression of Hannibal Lector at the vets.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope the surgery and recovery are smooth and uncomplicated.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh gosh, some days I think I bite off more than I can chew. Maverick will have knee surgery tomorrow, and I've promised my daughter to help her with him. Hattie will be spayed next Wednesday. I have June which can get jealous, and Cash is just Cash. 
Going send Hattie to Drake's Sporting Dogs for a few days to give June a break, and make it easier to help with Mav. 
Did someone say it's fixing to be Christmas?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mav has come a long way from when my son inlaw told animal control we would take care of him. Then it was love at first sight for him, and my daughter. He can be a handful, but he's family. 
First picture was when animal control was going to take him. 
Second picture is from tonight. He's got a big day ahead of him tomorrow. One that will hopefully have him running painfree very soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maverick is at Gulf Coast now, we are waiting on the phone call from them. 
If any of our members ever watch National Geographics Animal ER, you are familiar with the staff, and facilities at Gulf Coast.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Woo-hoo Mavs out of surgery, and in recovery. 
They were able to do it arthroscopic. 
That means only 2 weeks down time for him.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Would it be okay to say: "HOT DIGGITY DOG? !" ;D

HIP hop hooray!

Praying for a full recovery!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When my son inlaw got the call yesterday, it was from a medical assistance. So we just assumed it was done arthroscopic, because she didn't say otherwise. 
The surgeon called later, and said there was just to much movement for it to have a good outcome done that way. 
They were still able to do both knees, but he will have 2 months of recovery time. 
Big boy gets to come home today. Wish us well in keeping a 9 month old puppy entertained, and on lock down. SIL asked "Can you come live with us for the next 2 months?"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having the vet check Mav today. One knee feels warm, so we would rather err on being over cautious.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good news is 
No signs of infection 
Bones and pin still in place. 
Not so good
Some inflammation so a anti inflammatory medicine added
One of the wires holding the pin in place has had some movement. Not enough for him to go back into surgery, but still worrisome. More movement could release the pin from the bone.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Got to hang out, and shred toys with Maverick today. That boy looks bigger everytime I see him. He still has a couple weeks before he's off restrictions. 
I also visited Lucy grave, and it just doesn't get any easier. 

A.couple of pictures of Maverick.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was MY water bottle


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee loves to devour water bottles too haha  Glad to hear he is doing well during recovery. Hopefully the last few weeks go quick for him. I'm sure that's rough.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tomorrow it will be 7 weeks since he has got to run around, and play. I guess I missed updating the post, because 2 weeks ago he had a second surgery to tighten up some soft tissue. The surgeon didn't like the way he was walking, and he still had some looseness in the knee. 

We pick at my son inlaw, and ask him "How much does a free dog cost?" Oh well, money doesn't greet you at the door wagging it's tail. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday Maverick. 
He's a year old now. 
Baked liver muffins, and new toys. 

He looks pretty pleased sunning himself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Maverick 
What a expensive dog you are.
Everyone involved had hoped he would not need a 4th surgery, and he had a deeper grove cut into one knee bone to try and avoid it. 
But 3 different orthopedic surgeons or coming to the same conclusion. Everything thats been done to the knees, needed to be done. But the bow in his femurs are just to sever, and will keep putting to much pressure on the knees. Its a very painful and expensive surgery. It involves cutting the femurs in two, and and putting them back together with plates. It straights them, and changes the angle that they meet the knee. Even with a big discount its another $4000-$5000 on top of all the other thousands spent on surgeries.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that, I hope this will be the last. It's so lucky he has found a family that cares deeply about him and is sticking with him ♥ All the best!


----------

